# Urbex (Urban Exploration)



## johnny8977 (Aug 2, 2014)

From another thread discussion, here are some Urbex pics from the Pilkington Glass factory in Doncaster, sometimes known as Trackworks.

IMG_5503-Edit-2-Edit by johnny8977, on Flickr

IMG_5493-Edit-Edit by johnny8977, on Flickr

IMG_5475-Edit-2-Edit-Edit-Edit by johnny8977, on Flickr

IMG_5483-Edit-Edit by johnny8977, on Flickr

Thoughts welcome.


----------



## mexico75 (Aug 21, 2014)

Nice shots, if you've been doing this a while I probably know you from other forums lol


----------

